# Weekly Competition 2013-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 U F' R U2 R' U2
*2. *R2 F2 U R' U R2 U F2
*3. *F R F2 U' R' F2 R U2
*4. *F2 U' R2 U R2 U F' U2 R' U'
*5. *R' U' R2 U F' R F' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B U2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F U' B2 R U' R2 D L B' L2 U
*2. *R F U R2 B U2 B U D2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2
*3. *L F R2 B' U' L2 B R B' U R2 F2 D F2 U D R2 F2 R2 U2
*4. *L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F D' F D B R' U' B
*5. *F D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 B D2 B2 L R' F R' D U' L D2 L' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R D F Uw' U2 Rw' R2 B F' U' R2 D2 B2 Fw' U' R' D Uw Fw' L' F2 D2 F' R' Fw' F' D B' F2 L' B' L2 R' Fw Rw D L R D U2
*2. *B D2 U2 B' Fw' L' Rw B L' B' U2 B2 R Fw' F L' Rw' Uw L' Fw' U' B R' F2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 D' F2 L Uw R' D2 Uw Rw' D' B' Fw' F' R'
*3. *R' F Rw F U2 Fw Uw' U B2 F2 Uw B R' B L Uw F D2 R2 D' F2 L B Rw B2 F R D' R D' Uw U Rw' R Uw' B F U L D
*4. *Uw2 R' B' Fw F L2 Rw Uw L F L' D' Uw U2 L F2 Uw R' Fw' L' R2 Uw' L R Uw F R Uw' R2 D2 R2 Uw' L2 R' Fw2 U' Rw B' D' B'
*5. *U2 Fw L' B' F Uw2 L' R2 D R2 Fw2 R F' D2 B' R2 Uw U' L R Uw' F' D' R B D Uw' U Fw' Rw R2 Fw' F L2 F' D Uw' R' B Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Rw' D2 Rw R' Bw Fw2 D2 Dw' B F Uw2 B Bw' R' F Uw' Bw' Lw' B U' Fw F2 Dw F2 U Bw F2 Lw Uw' U R B Bw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw' R B F2 Uw Bw Fw R D2 Fw D' Bw2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 L Rw Bw' R2 F2 D2
*2. *D Uw2 F2 L' B' Dw2 Rw' D2 L2 U Bw' Dw2 Rw' F U' Bw' R2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 D' Lw Dw Rw2 U2 Fw' D L' Rw Uw Lw2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 F Lw Dw' Lw' B Bw' D2 Rw2 Uw' U Bw2 F L B2 D' U' Rw D U Fw L2 R' Bw F2 R'
*3. *Uw Lw2 Dw Fw' Dw2 Uw U' Rw' Bw Dw2 Uw' B' Fw F' Uw' B Bw2 Fw F Lw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Lw D' B2 Bw2 Uw' Bw2 F2 D' L2 U2 Rw R Bw2 Fw' F' Rw2 D L' Bw2 L Fw' Lw2 D Rw2 Bw' D2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 R2 F D B Lw D B' F2
*4. *R D Rw2 Bw L2 Fw D Dw' L Fw2 F2 Lw2 D Rw R2 D B D L' U2 L' Fw D2 Fw' D Uw' B' Fw' F Lw' Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' U' R' Bw2 F2 L' Uw Rw' Dw F Dw Uw Fw2 Lw Dw2 U' F' Lw' Bw' Fw R' Fw' Lw' B L' Rw R'
*5. *B2 Uw Bw' Lw B Fw' Uw2 F R2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 D' Lw2 F2 L Rw' D2 L2 Fw2 Dw L' Bw2 Dw' U2 Lw R D2 Uw R2 U L2 Lw R D' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' B F' Lw' U' L' R' Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw Lw D2 Uw2 L R Dw U L Lw' F' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 2R' B D 2R' D2 3U L2 B L 2F F' 2R F 2L2 B' D 3F2 D' U 2F2 2R2 B' L' 2L' 2R F2 D' 2D 3R' 3U 3R' 3U U 2B2 2F' D' 2L 2D2 2U 2B2 3R2 3U2 2B' 2D' 3U' 3R U' 2B F' 2L2 R 3U2 U 2R2 2U' R D2 2D2 3F 2D 3U 2U' U2 B' 2F' F2 U 2F2 3U
*2. *3U 2L F2 D2 2D 2U' 2F2 2U 2L 2R2 3F' R B' 2B2 3F L' D 2F D 2L' D2 2D 2U 3R R 2D' B' 2B2 D2 2D2 2U' 2L B L2 2R2 2B' F' 3R2 R F2 2R 3F D2 B2 U 2B' F' L 2L2 3R R F' D' L' 3F2 3R2 D 2U2 U 2B' 3R' 3F' 2U R2 2D 3F2 2F' 2L2 3R 2B
*3. *B 3U2 2F' 3U 2R2 D F D 2R' B2 3R2 R 3U2 B2 2U' U 2L2 U' 2F' L' U F D' 2L2 3U 2R 2D2 3U U' 2R2 3U B' 2B U B2 L2 2R' R B' U' R' D 3F 2D 2R2 2B 2R2 3U U2 B 2B L2 2R R' 3U' 3F 2F' F 2D' 2U' R 2B2 2D' 2B 2L2 3F 3R2 F' 2D2 U
*4. *2D2 F D 3F L2 3U' 2L' 2D' F2 2U' 3F' 2D' 3U2 B 3R F2 3R' F' 2D2 L2 2R 2D' 3U2 2L 3R 2F 2U' F' 2U' L2 3R B' 2B D' 2U 3F L 2B2 D L' 2R' B F' 2R 2F2 2U2 U' F2 2R' D' 2U' U2 B2 2F2 2L2 2F F2 3R' 2R2 2D' 3F' 2D' F' U R 3U L 3U L2 3U
*5. *3R' 2F' 3R2 2D 2L' 2R 2D 2F' F 2L 3R2 2R2 D' 2U2 2B2 2F 2R B' D' L 3F' F D2 U 2R U 2L2 2U' U' B' L F2 R2 3F 2F' R2 3U' 2F 2D' 2R' D2 2U' R D' F' 2R2 2D' U2 B D' 2D' 3U' 2F F2 3R 2B 3R' 2B D' 2D' 3R2 D' 3U' 2U' U L2 R' 2F2 2R 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' 2B U' 3B2 2U2 B2 U 2F 2U2 2B 3B2 3F 2L' 3R 2R' R' B 2B 3F R2 2D' 3D' 3F' 2F2 D 2L 2R2 B' 3B2 3D2 L' B' 3R2 3U' U' 2B 3B' 3F' 3D B R F 2D 3L2 R' B 2L2 3B' U' F2 3D2 B' 2D' 3R' F 3R2 2D' U' 3L' 2U' 2L2 2R2 F2 3D2 3B' R 3B' F D' 2D 3U2 2U R' 3B' F 2D 2U' 3F' 2D' 3U' U R2 3U' 2B2 U 2R2 2B2 2F2 2L 2R 2U' F2 U L' 2R' B2 3L2 R' U' R
*2. *R' B' 2B2 3B2 2F2 3U L' 2R2 R 2D' 2R 2D L' D2 R' F R' F2 3L D 2U' F2 3L2 3R2 2R2 2D2 3D' L2 3F 2D' L D2 2D2 2U2 3B2 F L 2L' 3R 2D2 3B2 2R2 R 3F' D' L' 3U2 3R2 D' 3D2 2L' 2U F D 3B' D2 U 2B 3F' 3R2 2D L D L' 3U L2 2L' 2R' 2U' 2L2 2D 3U U R 2B' 3R2 B' 3B' 3L 3R 3B2 3U U 3B2 2F2 2R 2F2 3U' 2U 2L' U' 2L 2B2 3F2 2F 3R' R' 2D2 2B 3F
*3. *3R 3F2 2U' B' 3B 2F' 3D L' F2 2U2 2L' U B L2 3D 2U' 2F' 2R 3D' 3U' 3B 2R B2 3R2 U' 3L' 2B' 3B 3F2 F2 L2 B' 2F' 3D B2 3F U' 2R' B' 3R 2D2 2U2 3B2 F2 2L2 2U2 U B' 3L2 D2 3L R B2 R' B' 3B 3U2 U' 3L2 D2 B 3B2 3R 2D2 2U2 3B2 3D' 3U U' B2 D2 3F2 3R R' B2 F' D 3U R' 2D2 3D B' 3B F 2D2 3D 3U2 2F' D' 3R B2 3L2 2B2 2U 3L2 B2 2F 2L' 3R D'
*4. *3F' 2F' F U 2B' 3L' R B' 2B2 D2 2F2 L 3U2 2B2 D2 3U2 2U' 2R' 3F2 3R 3F' U 2F2 L D2 3R2 2B' 3F2 3R 3B 2R 3D' U' B2 2F F2 L2 3L' F D 3U' 2U 2L2 F2 R' U' 2B' 2F2 D2 3L2 2D' 3U' U' 3L 3F 2F' 2R 3D L' 3L2 3B' 3D 3B2 2U' F D' L' R2 U' 2B D' U' 2F' 3R 2B F' 2R2 3B2 2L2 3R2 R2 2B' 3B2 2R B2 2B2 3D 2L' B2 F' 2R B' L 2F' 3L D2 2D' U 3B 3R'
*5. *3D 2L R' 2B 2L2 3F' 2D 2B F' L' 2D 2B 3R2 F' 3D2 3F' F 2D 3L 2B U2 3L U 2B' 2D' 2U2 3F' 3L' 2R 2F2 3R2 3F2 2F2 2U' 3B 3L2 F2 2R2 2B2 3F' 2R' 3F F' 2L2 3D2 3U' U L 2L2 B2 3B' 2F2 F2 2L2 2B2 2U2 U2 2R' 3U2 3B' 2L U' F 3L' 2F 3R' 2F2 D2 2L2 3R' 2R' R' 2F D2 L2 3F' 2F2 D 3D' U2 B' 3L 3U2 2L 2F' L2 3U2 L2 R2 3U 2F 2L2 R' 2B2 3D2 3F' 3U' 3R' D' 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F2 R' U R U F' U2
*2. *R' F2 R' F' U2 R U F U2 R'
*3. *R2 F2 R F2 R F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U' L F D' F2 D R2 U B'
*2. *D B2 U2 L2 U F2 D B2 D' L2 U' L B' U' F' U F2 U B' L B
*3. *D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D U2 F2 U' L' U L2 F2 L2 B D' F R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 Fw L Uw' L' B' Fw L Rw' Fw' R2 Fw' Uw' F' L D F L2 Rw' Fw' D2 L2 Uw' F2 Rw Fw' Rw' U2 Fw2 F R D' Uw' Rw2 B R2 Fw' D2 R2
*2. *B2 Fw2 F L2 B' F' D' L' D L' D2 U Rw2 Uw2 B Fw2 F R' D2 Uw U' L Fw2 U Fw' Uw' U2 F2 Rw R Fw' R Uw' Rw' Uw2 U L' Rw R2 U'
*3. *Rw' B2 Rw' Uw2 B' Uw B' U B' D' Fw2 Uw' R2 U' Fw' U' L2 B' U2 Fw' D2 Fw2 F' Rw' D2 L' Uw B F' Rw2 R' F2 L2 Rw' B' D B2 D B2 Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw' B2 Uw2 B Fw D2 Fw D' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 R2 Bw' F' U2 B' L' R' D B' Dw Lw2 Rw' D' B' F' Dw' Bw2 Dw R2 D2 Fw' L Lw U' L' R' F' Rw2 D' B L F2 U R2 U' F2 D U2 Rw' R U2 L' Dw2 B F2 L2 Rw2 R'
*2. *Bw2 Rw' Fw F' R2 Fw' Uw2 F L2 D' Lw' R U2 Rw2 Uw Bw L' F2 Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw L' B2 U F U' F Rw B F' L2 Rw2 R2 B' Rw Fw' Lw R F L Lw Rw2 B L Rw2 F Uw2 Rw2 F R2 Uw U Fw' R B' R' B Lw2 Fw
*3. *D' B D2 Dw' Bw Fw' Uw' Bw R2 B2 D2 B2 Fw Rw2 R D2 Dw' B D2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw F2 Lw2 Fw' Lw U L' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw Lw Fw Lw Dw F L Fw' L Uw U' Lw' B Fw L Uw2 B' L2 R2 U2 Lw2 R2 D2 F L' Rw2 F' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' 3R' U' L2 2L 3R2 2F' L2 2F2 2U 3R 3F R' 2D' R2 2B' 2D' 2F2 2U' B 3U' B U 2L' R B' 2U 2R U' 2F 2L' 2B 2L2 R2 2U 3F 2R U' 2B2 3F L2 2B 2R 2B2 2L 2D' 3R' 2B' 3F 2L D' L2 2R B2 L' 3R' 2F' 2L 2U2 2B2 F' 2D 3U 2F2 2R2 3F' D F' 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2B2 3U' 3L' 3F 2L 2R 3B 3L 3B D 2U 2F R' 2D2 B 3U 2F' L 3F 3D' 3U2 2F2 3U 2L2 2D2 L' 3L2 2R R 3D' 2U2 B 3D 2B2 3U U 3L2 3U2 F' 3L2 R2 2F' 3L R' 3B' R B2 3L2 2R' 2U2 2R2 3D2 R' 3B2 3L' B2 F 2D 3D' 2F' 3D2 U 2R 2D 2B' 3R2 R' 3U' 3R' U 2F' 2D' R' 3D2 2R2 3F2 2D2 U L R2 D L' 2B' 3B2 3F D2 B 2D' F' 3U' B 2F L 3L2 2R' B' 3F' 2U U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B U F D R B R2 D B' U2 F' R2 B R2 F D2 L2 B L2
*2. *F' R2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D L F2 D U L D' B' U2 L2 D'
*3. *R U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R F D B U' B R2 U2 B U2 F
*4. *U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 F R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B L' F R2 D' R D2 R B
*5. *U F' R2 B2 L U D L2 F' R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U B2
*6. *R2 F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F' L' R' F' D' R D2 L' U' L'
*7. *U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B' L2 D' R B2 D' F' L D2 F' D2 U'
*8. *F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L' D' R2 D' B' D2 F' U2 R2 D
*9. *B2 L2 B R2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 B' R' D U L' B2 F' U2 R B U'
*10. *U' R2 F U' B' D' L B2 R U F R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 U2
*11. *F' D B U' L' U B2 R2 U' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 F'
*12. *F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L U R' B' U B F U2 R2 F'
*13. *F' R' F2 D' B' L' B2 U2 L' D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U'
*14. *U' R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' R' F R2 U' F U2 B2 F2 L
*15. *U F B L D R2 U' F' U2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 L2
*16. *U' R2 D2 R' B R L D' R' U2 F' U2 R2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 B2
*17. *L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' L B' D F R2 D F U2 L B F
*18. *F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B F' U2 F D2 F L' U2 F' L' D F2 U' B2 L F'
*19. *F L2 D2 B U2 B R2 D2 R2 F' L2 R' F R2 U' B L' F' D' L' R2
*20. *L B2 L B U D L2 F R' F2 U R2 U R2 L2 U2 D B2 U' B2
*21. *U2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F L' B' U2 B2 F L D B' R' U'
*22. *B2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' F' U' R2 F' L R U2 R' U' L2 F2
*23. *U' L B2 L2 D' L' D B R' U B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2
*24. *L D L2 F' L2 D' L F L2 U' R U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L D2 F2
*25. *U R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' U' R2 U B2 F' U B' F' L R' D B' L F
*26. *R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 B' R' B R' B2 D B2 L U' B2
*27. *B2 R D' F L2 U' R B' D2 L' F2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 F2
*28. *U L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B L D R' U F' D' R' F' D2
*29. *F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B' F' D' B2 L2 U' L' U' R2 F2
*30. *B D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F U2 F D' F' R B U R2 B' U2 R2
*31. *F2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 F' U' L' B2 U2 L B R' D B2
*32. *U2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D U R' F D2 U L2 R2 F'
*33. *R' B2 R2 D B' U' L' F' B' R' F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2
*34. *R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L U2 F' R2 B' D R' B' D2
*35. *F B' U2 D2 R' D' B' R' L' F' B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F
*36. *F' U' F R U2 F' D' R' U D R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 D2 F'
*37. *D2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U' L B F2 U' R2 B2 D' F' U
*38. *B2 L2 B D' R2 F2 U B L B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D R2 U2 F2
*39. *L2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 F R B' U2 F' L U2 L D L R2
*40. *L2 U' R2 U L' D B' U' R L B2 R2 F L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U B L2 B2 F L2 U L' R2 B
*2. *L2 U R' D2 F2 U F2 U F' D B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 L'
*3. *U L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 D' R B' U' L R' B2 F D' L' D' L
*4. *U' L B2 D F2 B L D2 L' F L2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2
*5. *L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 R' F' U' R' U' F2 R B L2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B F' D2 F' R' D2 B' L R2 U' B D' L2 R2
*2. *L D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D' F2 U F' U L B2 F2
*3. *U' F' B' U B' U2 B2 U B2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 L U2 R U2
*4. *D2 R F R' F2 L' B R2 U B' D2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 B2 D' B2 U'
*5. *D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R F' D' U2 F' U F2 L' B' L2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 D' R' F' L2 F' D R' B D L R2
*2. *B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U L2 R' U2 B D' F' L B F D R
*3. *B D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 F R' F L R D' U2 L R2 D'
*4. *F2 L' F L U2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F L2
*5. *U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B R F2 U2 B D U2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F D' F U F2 R' F' D B' L2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L F2 L B2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U R F2 R' U2 F R U'
*3. *B2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B R' U2 F' R U' B' L'
*4. *Rw2 R2 D B Rw F' D U' L R' B Fw' L' B' Rw' F R' Fw F' R' B' F L' Uw L' R' U2 L Rw2 B D2 L2 R2 Fw2 U Fw R F R' Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
*3. *D2 U2 B L2 B D2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 F D R2 B2 F' R B2 L2
*4. *R B' F' U' Fw D L Rw' Uw L Uw U2 L Uw' L2 D2 U2 B' Rw B Rw' R' Fw F2 R' U L' Uw' U' Rw' U B' L2 R D' U2 F' Uw2 U Fw'
*5. *Dw' Fw' Lw' U B' D Dw Rw D2 Dw' B2 R2 D2 Rw' D Uw' Lw' D Lw R' U Fw' Dw2 U' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B' Dw2 U Bw F2 L' Rw D Dw2 U' L' Lw D' Bw' L2 B' Dw Fw Dw' R' F2 D' Dw Bw' Fw U' Lw2 F2 Rw2 Dw Uw Bw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L' B' R B U B' l' r b' u'
*2. *B L R L' B R' B' L' r b' u'
*3. *B L' R B L B R l r b'
*4. *L R' L R' L B' U B l r b u'
*5. *U' L' B' U' B R L' U u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (-5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 6) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 2)
*4. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, 5)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' U' L' R L R' D' L' U'
*2. *U D R' L' D U' L
*3. *D' R' U' D R L' U D' U'
*4. *D L R' U L' D L' U D'
*5. *U R' D L' R U' D' L


----------



## LostGent (Oct 1, 2013)

2x2x2: 15.35, 40.38, 22.19, 16.50, 15.28
3x3x3: 31.15, 28.50, 27.95, 37.84, 31.50


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 1, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 9.17 (10.91) 9.87 (9.10) 10.51 = *9.85*
*3x3x3*: (19.63) (24.91) 22.92 24.47 22.30 = *23.23* // After a good solve always follows a bad solve
*3X3X3 One Handed*: 1:21.47 1:38.45 1:17.70 (54.57) (1:40.62) = *1:25.87* 
*4X4X4*: 2:12.07 (2:09.76) (2:17.68) 2:16.08 2:15.72 = * 2:14.62* // A PB!
*5X5X5*: 7:05.71 6:28.69 5:56.49 (5:52.44) (DNF) = *6:30.30* //Yeah sub 7 A PB Average and two single PB's 
*Pyraminx*: 27.65 23.12 23.80 (32.84) (15.50) = *24.86* //PB

*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: *DNF*


Spoiler



Scramble: F D' F U F2 R' F' D B' L2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L F2 L B2 L'

F2 R F' U F2 U2'// 2X2X2 plus extra

On inverse : L B2' L' F2' L' D2' L' F2' L B2' L2' B D' F R F2' U' F' D F' 

Pre moves: U2 F2 U' F R' F2 (6)

D L' D' L2 U L' U' L2 B' L' B (17) 
L2 B L'* B' * (20)
*B* U B* U'* (23)
*U* L' F' L2 F L' // All but 4 corners (28)

Time..


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 2, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.52, 6.31, (7.14), 5.37, (4.77) = *5.73*
*3x3 : *(33.41), 19.13, (17.19), 18.86, 17.44 = 18.47
*4x4 : *1:06.22, 1:06.75, (1:11.15), 1:05.23, (1:03.11) = *1:06.07*
*5x5 : *2:03.68, (1:50.14), 2:02.69, (2:05.11), 1:51.81 = *1:59.39*
*6x6 : *3:22.81, (3:07.52), 3:16.67, (3:25.62), 3:12.77 = *3:17.41*
*7x7 : *4:42.15, (5:03.93), 4:39.28, 4:46.90, (4:36.74) = *4:42.78*
*2x2 BLD : *52.58, 40.69, DNF = *40.69*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF , 2:33.99, 2:38.27 = *2:33.99*
*4x4 BLD : *14:53 (10:01), DNS, DNS = *14.53*
*5x5 BLD : *32:31, DNS, DNS = *32:31*
*Multi BLD : 3/4 (28:17)* 
*OH : *(1:01.42), 45.11, 44.47, 56.84, (35.20) = *48.81*
*MTS : *57.09, (47.88), (DNF), 57.77, 58.97 = *57.94*
* 2-4 relay : 1:34.15 *
*2-5 relay : 3:33.26 *
*Clock : *
*Megaminx : *1:39.54, 1:43.13, 1:42.65, (1:48.27), (1:33.86) = *1:41.77*
*Pyraminx : *(5.42), 5.55, (8.54), 6.67, 6.22 = *6.15*
*Square-1 : *36.02, (51.73), 36.29, 45.02, (34.06) = *39.11*
*Skewb : *32.78, 33.88, (22.51), (34.26), 26.40 = *31.02*


----------



## Edmund (Oct 4, 2013)

2x2-5.48
5.57, 4.44, (3.28), (6.78), 6.42

3x3 OH- 40.00
36.69, (32.40), 42.54, (48.85), 40.78

3x3-20.58
(25.96), (17.08), 17.38, 25.05, 19.32


----------



## no name (Oct 5, 2013)

6x6 : (3:08.49), 2:47.72, 2:25.96, 2:41.90, (2:24.11) = 2:38.53


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 6, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 4.93, (6.18), 5.15, 5.33, (4.85) = *5.14*
*3x3x3*: 15.74, (14.43), (16.38), 16.10, 15.29 = *15.71*
*4x4x4*: 59.82, (48.93), 58.17, (1:01.32), 57.14 = *58.38*
*5x5x5*: (1:35.81), 1:42.28, (1:48.92), 1:44.12, 1:36.73 = *1:41.04*
*6x6x6*: 3:08.77, 3:29.42, 3:20.94, (3:41.68), (3:05.63) =* 3:19.71*
*7x7x7*: 5:14.73, 5:29.01, (5:55.48), 5:01.79, (4:59.09) = *5:15.18*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 56.20, DNF, DNF = *56.20*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 34.75, 37.58, (42.98), 41.28, (34.12) = *37.87*
*3x3x3 With Fee*t: (7:46.13), (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *59*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:10.78*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *3:05.01*
*Magic*: (4.03), (6.75), 4.84, 6.09, 6.73 = *5.89*
*Master Magic*: (7.42), 6.99, 6.50, 6.67, (5.94) = *6.72*
*Clock*: 25.32, (46.62), (23.59), 23.66, 30.81 = *26.60*
*Megaminx*: 2:00.15, 1:57.22, (2:09.31), (1:38.94), 1:39.02 = *1:52.13*
*Pyraminx*: (9.56), 9.17, 8.95, (7.26), 7.54 = *8.55*
*Square-1*: 58.24, (1:11.08), 1:02.30, 1:03.06, (52.26) = *1:01.20*
*Skewb*: (30.01), 31.50, 50.70, 30.27, (51.18) = *37.49*


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 6, 2013)

*3x3*: 19.34, 19.65, 20.43, (21.70), (18.36) = *19.81*
*4x4*: (1:37.64), (2:05.08), 2:00.93, 1:54.48, 1:43.08 = *1:52.08*
*MultiBLD: 3/3 24:05.21*
*3x3 OH*: (22.60), 31.09, (32.57), 32.12, 23.56 = *28.93*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 6, 2013)

*2x2:* 10.67, 10.84, 12.69, (13.04), (8.09) = *11.40*
*3x3:* 20.13, 20.60, 22.52, (26.83), (19.10) = *21.08*
*3x3 OH:* (41.02), 48.92, 51.51, (52.83), 49.72 = *50.06*
*5x5:* (4:38.89), 4:10.41, 4:13.16, (3:52.18), 4:28.84 = *4:23.47*


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 7, 2013)

2x2x2
1. 7.24
2. 6.90
3. 6.73
4. 6.48
5. 5.49

3x3x3
1. 22.68
2. 22.41
3. 19.04
4. 21.24
5. 21.39

4x4x4
1. 1:30.85
2. 1:30.61
3. 1:37.03 (DANGIT, would have been a PB but I got an 18 or 20 second pop/jam)
4. 1:40.00 (UGGGHH)
5. 1:26.31

Magic 8
1. 1.79
2. 1.23
3. 1.88
4. 1.88
5. 1.88
Horrible today. I keep bending as I pick it up. I wish I recorded it anyway, I got 1.88 three times in a row. The thousandths were different, though.
I'll do blind later.


----------



## cc9tough (Oct 8, 2013)

Weekly Cubing Competition
2x2: 5.33, 4.79, (3.81), 4.37, (5.81) Avg. = 4.83
3x3: 19.73, (14.77), 16.26, 19.55, (20.71) Avg. = 18.71
4x4: 1:03.94, 1:07.34, 1:03.52, 1:10.35, 1:16.04 Avg. = 1:07.21
5x5: 2:25.24, 2:17.96, 2:22.31, 2:22.61, 2:27.52 Avg. = 2:23.39
6x6: 4:27.56, 4:46.73, 4:49.95, 4:17.49, 4:13.63 Avg. = 4:30.59
7x7: 7:37.48, (7:13.33), 7:17.65, 7:16.61, (7:40.64) Avg. = 7:23.91
2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:00.67, (49.80) = 49.80
3x3 BLD: 2:59.83, (2:25.29), 2:52.88 = 2:25.29
4x4 BLD: 
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 2/3 (15:00)
3x3 OH: (31.64), 40.03, 38.60, (41.92), 32.34 Avg. = 36.99
3x3 with Feet: 1:31.01, (1:50.05), 1:33.82, (1:23.50), 1:33.04 Avg. = 1:32.62
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:12.99, 1:24.39, 1:18.83, 1:35.41, 1:21.07 Avg. = 1:21.43
FMC: 
2-3-4 Relay: 1:42.89
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:16.83
Clock: 18.12, 20.92, (22.13), (17.76), 20.11 Avg. = 19.72
Megaminx: (1:26.09), 1:26.62, (1:45.72), 1:29.18, 1:32.13 Avg. = 1:29.31
Pyraminx: 7.32, 6.99, (5.94), (11.53), 9.66 Avg. = 7.99
Square-1: 
Skewb:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 8, 2013)

Preliminary result (nr 41 is not up yet so this is still open)

Podium mycube, riley & Iggy

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.08 Kurainu17
 2.77 XTowncuber
 3.09 Sebastien
 3.19 stevecho816
 3.35 BoBoGuy
 3.61 Coolster01
 3.71 riley
 3.75 Piotrek
 3.89 thezenith27
 3.96 yuxuibbs
 4.11 mycube
 4.19 Iggy
 4.29 Lapinsavant
 4.38 Tx789
 4.67 lunchmaster
 4.83 cc9tough
 5.14 FaLoL
 5.21 MadeToReply
 5.40 Krag
 5.48 Edmund
 5.73 bacyril
 5.76 bh13
 6.26 qaz
 6.42 PaintKiller
 6.67 Regimaster
 6.70 MaikeruKonare
 6.71 Schmidt
 9.85 MarcelP
 11.40 Lord Voldemort
 13.43 ComputerGuy365
 16.96 MatsBergsten
 18.01 LostGent
*3x3x3 *(37)

 9.18 stevecho816
 9.60 Lapinsavant
 9.69 riley
 10.09 XTowncuber
 10.99 BoBoGuy
 11.78 thezenith27
 12.64 yuxuibbs
 13.15 mycube
 14.21 lunchmaster
 15.37 Iggy
 15.71 FaLoL
 15.73 PaintKiller
 16.32 MadeToReply
 16.78 MatejMuzatko
 17.43 bh13
 17.54 Tx789
 17.63 white owl
 18.24 Mikel
 18.48 bacyril
 18.51 cc9tough
 18.72 Perff
 19.02 Krag
 19.39 Kenneth Svendson
 19.81 PianoCube
 20.04 Regimaster
 20.58 Edmund
 20.60 qaz
 21.08 Lord Voldemort
 21.68 MaikeruKonare
 23.23 MarcelP
 24.30 Schmidt
 24.75 rj
 29.18 DodusNet
 30.38 LostGent
 32.32 ComputerGuy365
 37.64 MatsBergsten
 42.29 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(23)

 37.79 stevecho816
 44.84 XTowncuber
 46.33 riley
 49.28 mycube
 50.42 BoBoGuy
 51.00 thezenith27
 56.45 Iggy
 58.38 FaLoL
 1:05.51 yuxuibbs
 1:06.07 bacyril
 1:07.21 cc9tough
 1:08.14 MadeToReply
 1:10.06 Piotrek
 1:25.91 bh13
 1:26.29 qaz
 1:31.23 MatejMuzatko
 1:32.83 MaikeruKonare
 1:32.97 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.47 Schmidt
 1:52.83 PianoCube
 2:14.62 MarcelP
 2:19.82 MichaelErskine
 2:41.94 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:30.05 mycube
 1:33.78 riley
 1:40.69 thezenith27
 1:41.04 FaLoL
 1:54.43 Iggy
 1:59.39 bacyril
 2:20.44 qaz
 2:23.39 cc9tough
 2:25.70 MadeToReply
 2:36.80 yuxuibbs
 3:43.95 MichaelErskine
 3:59.54 Schmidt
 4:17.47 Lord Voldemort
 4:54.44 MatsBergsten
 6:30.30 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:38.53 no name
 3:01.36 mycube
 3:17.42 bacyril
 3:19.71 FaLoL
 3:27.61 thezenith27
 4:30.59 cc9tough
 4:33.79 qaz
10:35.67 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:13.72 mycube
 4:42.78 bacyril
 5:15.18 FaLoL
 7:23.91 cc9tough
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 18.04 stevecho816
 18.27 yuxuibbs
 22.27 XTowncuber
 23.62 riley
 23.83 mycube
 24.19 thezenith27
 27.38 MadeToReply
 28.80 Iggy
 28.92 PianoCube
 31.37 PaintKiller
 35.67 Tx789
 35.91 Regimaster
 36.99 cc9tough
 37.87 FaLoL
 38.98 qaz
 39.53 Kenneth Svendson
 40.00 Edmund
 40.65 white owl
 48.81 bacyril
 50.05 Lord Voldemort
 50.84 rj
 1:25.87 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:02.80 riley
 1:19.08 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.62 cc9tough
 2:51.75 qaz
 3:46.52 Tx789
 DNF FaLoL
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 4.46 BoBoGuy
 8.93 stevecho816
 15.61 XTowncuber
 15.68 riley
 30.09 Iggy
 37.10 MatsBergsten
 40.69 bacyril
 46.07 qaz
 49.80 cc9tough
 52.21 Schmidt
 56.20 FaLoL
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 33.51 riley
 44.25 Iggy
 58.31 Mikel
 1:01.63 mycube
 1:12.72 white owl
 1:31.31 MatsBergsten
 1:35.78 okayama
 1:47.49 MatejMuzatko
 2:25.29 cc9tough
 2:33.99 bacyril
 2:43.97 qaz
 DNF hfsdo
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:15.00 riley
 6:00.30 Iggy
 6:40.93 MatsBergsten
14:53.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:28.46 mycube
14:34.10 MatsBergsten
28:13.88 okayama
32:31.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

34:55.40 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

6/8 (38:04)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (24:05)  PianoCube
3/4 (28:17)  bacyril
2/3 ( 4:06)  Iggy
2/3 (15:00)  cc9tough
4/7 (59:00)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 57.94 bacyril
 1:21.43 cc9tough
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 57.44 stevecho816
 1:02.75 riley
 1:05.00 BoBoGuy
 1:09.95 mycube
 1:10.78 FaLoL
 1:21.43 Iggy
 1:25.21 XTowncuber
 1:32.11 Piotrek
 1:34.15 bacyril
 1:34.89 yuxuibbs
 1:42.89 cc9tough
 1:44.84 qaz
 2:23.22 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:45.35 BoBoGuy
 2:49.10 riley
 2:52.59 mycube
 3:05.01 FaLoL
 3:13.06 Iggy
 3:33.26 bacyril
 4:00.14 qaz
 4:04.37 yuxuibbs
 4:16.83 cc9tough
*Magic*(5)

 0.99 yuxuibbs
 1.85 MaikeruKonare
 1.87 BoBoGuy
 5.89 FaLoL
 7.47 qaz
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.74 yuxuibbs
 6.72 FaLoL
*Skewb*(5)

 16.53 Piotrek
 21.92 qaz
 26.79 Schmidt
 31.02 bacyril
 37.49 FaLoL
*Clock*(9)

 8.23 Sebastien
 8.47 Iggy
 9.59 Perff
 13.97 yuxuibbs
 19.72 cc9tough
 22.55 mycube
 26.60 FaLoL
 28.90 MadeToReply
 29.12 qaz
*Pyraminx*(18)

 2.96 XTowncuber
 4.99 Iggy
 5.25 BoBoGuy
 5.68 stevecho816
 6.15 bacyril
 6.54 Piotrek
 6.90 MadeToReply
 7.99 cc9tough
 8.55 FaLoL
 9.43 yuxuibbs
 9.46 Regimaster
 9.86 riley
 10.99 Kenneth Svendson
 12.83 qaz
 12.96 Schmidt
 13.51 Krag
 24.34 ComputerGuy365
 24.86 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:06.74 MadeToReply
 1:09.92 Coolster01
 1:16.38 stevecho816
 1:29.31 cc9tough
 1:41.77 bacyril
 1:52.13 FaLoL
 2:01.27 mycube
 2:24.21 qaz
*Square-1*(7)

 17.87 obatake
 20.26 Iggy
 24.56 stevecho816
 39.11 bacyril
 42.58 MadeToReply
 1:01.20 FaLoL
 DNF qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 guusrs
26 Attila
29 okayama
30 Sebastien
48 tdm
51 thezenith27
59 FaLoL
DNF  mycube
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

224 mycube
219 riley
219 Iggy
209 bacyril
198 FaLoL
188 stevecho816
179 cc9tough
161 XTowncuber
153 yuxuibbs
150 BoBoGuy
146 thezenith27
141 qaz
130 MadeToReply
112 MatsBergsten
71 Piotrek
68 Tx789
61 Lapinsavant
60 okayama
59 Sebastien
57 PianoCube
57 PaintKiller
56 Kenneth Svendson
54 Schmidt
53 bh13
52 lunchmaster
51 MarcelP
51 Regimaster
49 MatejMuzatko
46 white owl
40 Edmund
40 Krag
40 Coolster01
38 Mikel
37 MaikeruKonare
34 Lord Voldemort
34 Kurainu17
29 Perff
19 guusrs
18 Attila
16 MichaelErskine
15 rj
15 tdm
15 ComputerGuy365
14 no name
11 obatake
10 LostGent
8 DodusNet
4 RicardoRix
1 hfsdo


----------

